# What's up people?



## BlueHornet (Jul 17, 2009)

This look interesting,so far.
If there are any real people here looking to network, leave me a post.
Oh, and yes I'm a real person LOL.

See ya,


----------



## Realnascar (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey blue, how are you? This is my first post too.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome Blue and Real,

Hope you find what your looking for. It's good to see some traffic on this site. 

Please hit up the Introduction page and fill us in a little when you have time.

Glad you joined!

T.


----------



## Huh? (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm a real person. I'M A REAL PERSON!


----------



## doorrepairsac (Oct 29, 2009)

looking to network also. I am in the garage door supplies business and it's nice to see forums about garage projects.


----------



## imported_jhutch (Nov 8, 2009)

New to the forum.  Always looking to network. 

I love the idea of this forum!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 14, 2009)

Networking? What kind of networking are you talking about? About car forums? or car world? is that it?


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello everyone! What kind of networking is that? Is it like a social networking or something?


----------

